# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Een voetbed? Welterusten voet!

## peteroomens

Tijdens het zomerseizoen viel mij op dat veel mensen, vooral dames, op voetbedsandalen en  slippers lopen. Zo ook mijn echtgenote. Op mijn vraag waarom zij dit schoeisel draagt, is het antwoord: ze zitten lekker. Het zit dus blijkbaar lekker om in andermans voetafdrukken te lopen?! Ik heb dat wel eens op het strand geprobeerd, maar vond er niets lekkers aan en maakte liever mijn eigen afdrukken. Als brildragende worden de ogen van mijn echtgenote met regelmaat heel precies opgemeten en hoef je echt niet met een standaard brilletje aan te komen. . .

Over standaard steunen in schoeisel heb ik al eerder geschreven, ik ben er geen voorstander van, maar dat is mijn mening. Ik wil zo graag eens van gebruikers/sters horen waarom zij voetbedsandalen prettig vinden.

EEN VOETBED? WELTERUSTEN VOET!  :Big Grin: 
Peter

----------


## marijke77

Ik vind niet al de voetbedsandalen fijn lopen maar je kiest degene die bij je past en dat kan bij iedereen anders zijn, zo loop ik het prettigst op de birkenstock sandaal.

----------


## peteroomens

Dank voor je reactie

----------


## Mageha

Hallo Peter, 
Ik ben ook een vrouw die graag op Birkenstock slippers loop. Het voetbed geeft net iets meer ondersteuning maar ik denk dat het belangrijkste is dat de slippers zo lekker breed en plat zijn zodat je voet lekker de ruimte heeft om zijn eigen stand te kiezen. Wij laten ons niet meer dwingen om in veel te smalle en te hoge schoenen te lopen en zo dat rare voetje van op jou afbeelding te ontwikkelen.

----------


## peteroomens

Dank Mageha,

ik ben overigens de laatste die iemand probeert over te halen om 'een raar voetje' te krijgen. Integendeel: blootsvoets is mijn devies. Zo veel mogelijk.
Peter

----------

